
Google Releases StumbleUpon Clone - blader
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2007/04/searching-without-query.html
======
blader
"The first is a recommendations button on the Google Toolbar that looks like a
pair of dice. / _Click on the dice, and we'll take you to a site that may be
interesting to you based on your past searches. If you want another, just
click the dice again and we'll show you a new one_. We'll give you up to 50
new sites per day that might be of interest. Just add the button to your
Toolbar. (In order to use this feature, you need the latest version of the
Toolbar.)"

Now that's timing.

------
zaidf
Seems more like Google is pissed than really desperate for StumbleUpon as a
business threat. There must be a behind the door story to this. May be they
weren't given a "fair" chance to make an offer?

~~~
sethjohn
I don't really get that. Corporations don't generally do things because they
"get pissed", they do things because because it's economically advantageous in
some way or another, no?

~~~
zaidf
Usually sure. But how many times have you heard a corporation fighting for an
acquisition with another corporation and then announce a similar function
hours after losing the acquisition battle?

Point is the thing google has implemented isn't even close to StumbleUpon. But
due to the timing it is getting labeled as that so it makes even more sense
that Google might be trying to make a statement here rather than a stumbleupon
killer. Of course it could be doing both but it has already done the former.

